# Posting roaches



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

How are you guys sending roaches? Went to my local post office this afternoon, to send someone some roaches. The woman behind the counter asked me what was inside, as she could hear something moving inside (rather embarrassing with all the people in the queue starring accusingly). I told her live biological supplies... insects. As this is what is written on the box i get, when i get live food delivered by royal mail? She then told me i cant send anything live through the post? Anyone help with more info?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Occasionally you will get a staff member who will refuse insects, however royal mail does accept them. You might just want to print out the relevant part of Royal Mails Terms next time just in case it's the same staff member. The important part is bolded.



> Including bees, caterpillars, cockroaches, crickets, destroyers of noxious pests, earthworms, fish fry and eggs, leeches and other parasites, lugworms, maggots, mealworms, pupae and chrysalides, rag worms, silkworms, spiders and stick insects.
> 
> *Must be boxed and packaged to protect the creatures, our staff and our customers from harm. Use 1st Class as the minimum service. Items must be clearly marked ‘URGENT – LIVING CREATURES - HANDLE WITH CARE’. The sender’s name and address must be clearly visible on the outer packaging.*
> Dead insects, sent as collectables, are also allowed.
> ...


----------



## johne.ev (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks very much for the info mate.


----------



## Jakenicholls (Dec 31, 2011)

I've had members of staff refuse to send them before because 'its not allowed' i asked to speak to the manager and made them look on the website, then they had nothing to say and proceeded with letting me post them!


----------

